# Bà bầu Lý Tiểu Lộ năng động, chịu chơi



## Xinh (29 Tháng bảy 2012)

Mặc dù đang mang thai nhưng nữ diễn viên “Mỹ nhân thiên hạ” vẫn giữ nếp sinh hoạt, giải trí như một phụ nữ chưa hề có gia đình.
Sau khi tổ chức đám cưới lung linh với người tình Giả Nãi Lượng, Lý Tiểu Lộ thoải mái hơn rất nhiều với việc cô mang thai trước ngày lên xe hoa. Chính vì được giải phóng về mặt tâm lý nên bụng bầu của kiều nữ họ Lý phát triển rất nhanh. Tuy đang có bầu ở tháng thứ 5 nhưng Tiểu Lộ vẫn hết sức năng động trong mọi hoạt động.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Lý Tiểu Lộ tham gia sự kiện gần đây



Mới đây, cánh phóng viên bắt gặp bà Giả để mặt mộc xuất hiện trong một sự kiện về môi trường. Diện trang phục nổi bật nhiều họa tiết, Lý Tiểu Lộ vẫn rất duyên dáng dù có dấu hiệu tăng cân ở giai đoạn thai kỳ. Trong khi ngồi theo dõi chương trình, thỉnh thoảng, ký giả thấy cô nghe điện thoại và trò chuyện. Khi thấy phóng viên chú ý đến mình, Tiểu Lộ đã đứng dậy và ra về sớm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Trước đó, Lý Tiểu Lộ cũng bị chộp được cảnh đi bar với bạn bè rất tự nhiên. Sau khi ăn tối xong, cô cùng mọi người đến một quán bar để giải trí. Mãi tới hơn 11 giờ đêm, Tiểu Lộ mới rút khỏi khu vực vui chơi để trở về nhà.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lý Tiểu Lộ vác bụng bầu đi bar


----------



## QuangMinh1234 (15 Tháng tư 2020)

Nếu làm dc thì chơi cũng được, mình luôn ủng hộ những cá tính này


----------

